# What is the difference between the source and origin???



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Guess you have to be from across the pond.:001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

whazza22 said:


> What is the difference between the source and origin???


I, G, N, S, U, C, and E 

The only thing they have in common is O and R.


----------



## whazza22 (Jun 28, 2009)

Funny Guy!!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

The scource is the immediate location.
The origin is the primary location.


Frank


----------

